# [irqbalance] Bouffe de la RAM comme un malade (résolu)

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

J'avais lu la doc du truc il y a un moment, et j'étais convaincu de l'intérêt de la chose.

Puis je me rends compte que le petit démon qui prend 580ko de RAM au lancement me manque 130Mo au bout de 9 jours en version 1.x et 9Mo en 10heures en v0.5x. Euh, je veux bien qu'il y ait quelques memory leaks qui aient été corrigés récemment, mais là, j'avais jamais vu çà sur un programme "infra" pourtant aussi simple.

Il a une réputation (du genre exécrable) qui m'aurait échappée, cet outil?

----------

## guilc

Le souci doit être ailleurs : il est utilisé ici sur des bubuntu au boulot en version 0.56, et après quelques jours, toujours à < 1Mo de RSS. Par contre, je n'utilise pas à titre perso sur mes gentoo.

----------

## guilc

Tiens, tu as testé ça ?  :Smile: 

http://code.google.com/p/irqbalance/issues/detail?id=22

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Tiens, tu as testé ça ? 
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/irqbalance/issues/detail?id=22

 

Ouais, j'avais vu, ça m'avait fait flipper  :Smile: 

Bon, en fait, my bad, la 0.5 se comporte correctement. C'est juste qu'après le downgrade, le stop d'irqbalance de la 1.0 n'a pas fonctionné, donc j'avais toujours la 1.0 qui bouffait comme pas 2, et pas la 0.5 comme je croyais.

Bref, la 1.0 c'est la misère côté leaks, la 0.5 c'est le bien (pas bougé en 24h).

Merci pour le feedback guilc.

----------

